# Can goats graze directly on alfalfa pasture?



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

We are the new owners of 13 acres of mixed grass/alfalfa pasture in Colorado, but I would guess it is primarily alfalfa for most of the growing season. We are wondering if anything can use the pasture as is, or if we should just convert most of it to grass. I can't find anything that specifically says whether goats can graze on alfalfa directly - I know that many species (like bovine) get bloat from alfalfa. Any info would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

CAN they? Yes, they can, with no ill effects.

WILL they? No, they will turn their little noses up at fresh, green, growing alfalfa and go attempt to munch on your neighbor's plastic, whirling sunflowers. Then they will eat all of the buds off of your neighbor's rosebushes.

Ask me how I know this.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> CAN they? Yes, they can, with no ill effects.
> 
> WILL they? No, they will turn their little noses up at fresh, green, growing alfalfa and go attempt to munch on your neighbor's plastic, whirling sunflowers. Then they will eat all of the buds off of your neighbor's rosebushes.
> 
> Ask me how I know this.


:thumb::thumb: Too Funny!!:hysterical:

I do have to say though...my 3 would be on it most of the day. They LOVE alfalfa in any form. Mine like to graze more than browse...thank goodness cuz it keeps them out of trouble!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We have alfafa feilds planted here on our property, some weeds now & grasses mixed in but still mostly alfafa & all of ours like to be out in it. I have seperate pasture areas though that they spend most of their nice days in but they do go out in the alfafa feilds a couple times a day for awhile. I watch them first thing in spring when everythings greening up so they don't get bloated from being little piggies.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

I am SO jealous - FIELDS OF ALFALFA!! And I want to move to Colorado - looking at 4 acres in silverthorne


----------



## Slugmar (May 26, 2008)

I wouldnt put them on the alfalfa if I wanted to keep it around they can damage by just walking on it and it wont come back as good is what people have told me because I thought about doing the same thing some of the older times said they would just keep animals off of it and cut and bale it up.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Unless you are planning on harvesting it, I would just let them graze it. Without water rights which many of us do not have you cannot water it and it will die anyway, so let them eat it. 
My property was 5 acres of alfalfa and since here in CO my water rights were sold long ago I could not water it or keep it. I am right near a darn canal too and the water just goes right past us  The weeds seem to grow just fine without water :grit:

Are you far up North? I am about 30 mins from Greeley.


----------



## Millroad (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, folks. Good to know that something can use this pasture. . . I'm wondering about sheep too, but I guess that's another forum!

Thaiblue - we are in Fort Collins, and we do have water rights with our property, so we will irrigate as well as we can. The water rights issues are complicated, for sure! We can use water from the Poudre when it is at peak flow with our Larimer County Ditch #2 rights, but our supplemental CBT water rights, which should give us water in the middle of the summer, are not usable as so many people have sold off their CBT rights along our ditch, they won't run water down it due to evaporation, etc.

Sue


----------



## sparky98serpent (2 mo ago)

If you want land then you can have in pakistan 400 acres at price of 4 in colorado


----------

